# TAITROPIN(the new kigtropin)



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

as we know kigtropin seemed to have got bust/shutdown/whatever the story,my source is now stocking TAITROPIN and he says its the new kigs ....... can anyone shed some light on if this is true or not ......


----------



## kash77 (Mar 20, 2011)

wow looks nice though


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Does your source mean these are made by the same people who make kigs? Because kigs have stopped? Please and you believe this.....Jesus the maker was really fast

Your source cannot get kigs so is saying this so you buy these on the back of the reputation kigs have


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Does your source mean these are made by the same people who make kigs? Because kigs have stopped? Please and you believe this.....Jesus the maker was really fast
> 
> Your source cannot get kigs so is saying this so you buy these on the back of the reputation kigs have


i dont know pscarb thats why i am asking mate.....he says these are the new kigs and thats all......maybe they are ......maybe they are just another gereric team setting up shop like kigs/rips/blue tops/ect ......?

i am not one of these guys who belive any old source who kncoks out "this is thst this is made by then ect to get a sale" so your wrong on that one mate .......kigtropin have gone down .....my source tells me thse are the new kigs so i am asking on here....

btw the guys moves a hell alot of kig (or did) so i think these come from the same source he usd to get kigs from...


----------



## robo123 (May 10, 2010)

r rite ive just bought some kigs n they said they got aload left.when dids kigs ment to have stopped does that mean them ive got are fake.the box of that tait looks same as kigs thou but blue wi a diff name


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

no here must be alot of old stock of kings in stock and there will be for some time imo...


----------



## humahead (Mar 25, 2011)

Don't mean to rock the boat here, but Taitropin are made in the same factory as Kigtropin, along with IGTROPIN too.

Taitropins are fine to use if you haven't got Kigtropins available, however at the end of the day they are just a fancy and popular version of labeled blue tops that have a good reputation.

I use them when I'm saving up funds for my Humatrope 72IU (24mg) by Lilly cycle


----------



## joseph (Jan 31, 2009)

Taitropin totally different to kigtropin made elsewhere, but gtg from what I hear kigfactory got shutdown and the main guys got arrested from what I hear


----------



## Quality (Apr 13, 2011)

My supplier was doing massive amounts of kig, within a week of the jig factory going out of business he had this taitropin. I've been using it for 6 weeks now a getting same feelings as with the kig. It looks the same, he says it's the same and I have no reason not to believe him as everything he's given me over the last years has been a1.

Basically he's saying because Jin is the only legal hgh produced and costs alot because of it. Kig was taking over and the government was losing revenue, so they closed it down. Taitropin is apparently from a new factory under a different label.

It's good **** my viens are pumped like hell and my stomach is staying ripped!!


----------



## ironman84 (May 15, 2011)

apple said:


> as we know kigtropin seemed to have got bust/shutdown/whatever the story,my source is now stocking TAITROPIN and he says its the new kigs ....... can anyone shed some light on if this is true or not ......


yea i have used taitropin jus done 50ius . its generic blue tops labled jus taitropin mate. thats what i got told by my supplier but they are good. i felt great when i was on them. i was buzzing all the time , bursting with energy. it must good quality blue tops !


----------



## ironman84 (May 15, 2011)

ironman84 said:


> yea i have used taitropin jus done 50ius . its generic blue tops labled jus taitropin mate. thats what i got told by my supplier but they are good. i felt great when i was on them. i was buzzing all the time , bursting with energy. it must good quality blue tops !


fat loss was amazing when i was on it. just done 4 ius and result were good !


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the thing is generic blue tops are GH many think because they are generic they are not GH and they are.....i have used Generic with great effect.

the problem with Generic relabelled GH is two fold

1 - it is massively over priced for what it is just because they stick a label on it.

2 - Generic GH can and does differ from batch to batch what you get is unknown you could get the correct iu but then you could get 50% of what you are paying for......

the other thing with these are that the makers normally overdose them to create a buzz, this was done with Kigs, Rips and many others when they first came out it is just a marketing ploy to create a buzz.....but this does not last


----------



## ironman84 (May 15, 2011)

apple said:


> as we know kigtropin seemed to have got bust/shutdown/whatever the story,my source is now stocking TAITROPIN and he says its the new kigs ....... can anyone shed some light on if this is true or not ......


----------



## jay walk (Mar 10, 2008)

HOW LONG WAS U ON IT FOR?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Kigs gone bust?

Shyt I better email them and tel them.... Lol

As Paul said it's not new kigs BUT as he also said they over dose them when new to create a buzz.... I say get a load in now there new lol they'll be good for a short time at least!


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Taitropins have been on the go for a while, They look exactly the the same as Getropins only they say Taitropins instead :¬/

As far as I know Kigs were busted, and from some bird I spoke to in China, she says the folks are still in the Jail?


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Don`t think kigs has shut down. From reading across the US boards from what I gather there was a massive buzz around the last batch of kigs with loads raving how good they were, so demand went through the roof...then for whatever reason they started sending out some underdosed/bunk kits , maybe they started cutting corners to try and fill all the orders or whatever, but loads are now saying that the recent kits they have got are bunk/underdosed and apparently from factory as are coming off of same distributors where good ones came from...so don't think they have been busted, maybe they have just decided to stop production as their reputation has been battered over last few days on US boards and i would suppose thats where most of their business comes from.

Anyway OP, i thought you said the other day your very honest source of 5 years told you that kigs were bunk ...so why would you now be interested in gh made by same company?


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

goonerton said:


> Don`t think kigs has shut down. From reading across the US boards from what I gather there was a massive buzz around the last batch of kigs with loads raving how good they were, so demand went through the roof...then for whatever reason they started sending out some underdosed/bunk kits , maybe they started cutting corners to try and fill all the orders or whatever, but loads are now saying that the recent kits they have got are bunk/underdosed and apparently from factory as are coming off of same distributors where good ones came from...so don't think they have been busted, maybe they have just decided to stop production as their reputation has been battered over last few days on US boards and i would suppose thats where most of their business comes from.
> 
> Anyway OP, i thought you said the other day your very honest source of 5 years told you that kigs were bunk ...so why would you now be interested in gh made by same company?


I said my source in China told me alot of gernirics were made up of added peptides and things that mimic gh , I think it proves to be right becasue as you said yourself there were bad batches of the gernerics .I have no real intrest in gh and this thread was made out of genral

Plus this thread is near nine months old so my its not as if I am NOW intrested in gh as you say

Sigh


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Lol so if they were bust 9 month ago there'd not be many floating about by now?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

jay walk said:


> HOW LONG WAS U ON IT FOR?


You cvnt this thread is well old! Lol


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol so if they were bust 9 month ago there'd not be many floating about by now?


Well at the time this is what I was told

Not by my china source but by a uk source

Tbo who really knows what the fook to belive but not really assed anyway to tell you the truth because as I said it was a question out of general interest


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

apple said:


> Well at the time this is what I was told
> 
> Not by my china source but by a uk source
> 
> Tbo who really knows what the fook to belive but not really assed anyway to tell you the truth because as I said it was a question out of general interest


Yea fvck it

There is what there is at the time


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> Does your source mean these are made by the same people who make kigs? Because kigs have stopped? Please and you believe this.....Jesus the maker was really fast
> 
> Your source cannot get kigs so is saying this so you buy these on the back of the *reputation kigs have*


they had a reputation? lol


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Just got a box of these, do look like kigs or getropin, pretty cheap, im more of a hyge fan to be honest but think i will try simplexx next now I can get it.


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

all these new makes of gh all come in same size box same vials but with diff names,look identical, wow how do they do it:tongue: :tongue:


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Hmmmm.... They can't be bust as my geezer has had them in quite abit recently but at the mo he's got riptropin in and I must say I believe the rips are better


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> Does your source mean these are made by the same people who make kigs? Because kigs have stopped? Please and you believe this.....Jesus the maker was really fast
> 
> Your source cannot get kigs so is saying this so you buy these on the *back of the reputation kigs have*


Kigs had a reputation? :rolleye: lol


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

From the name, I wonder if they're thai? The font they've used looks a bit thai.

Thailand has a good reputation for steroids and hormones (they have the best ladyboys in the world), but I'm not so sure about their peptides.

Coincidentally, one of Mrs Zorrin's thai friends is staying with us for a week - a post-op transexual. Her boyfriend has a restraining order on her after a domestic, and she has knowhere to stay.

I'm sitting on the floor typing this on my laptop, and I just caught a glimpse of her knickers. She's tall and quite hot, but she was on her mobile to another thai tranny earlier (having a row) and they sounded like two gay men fighting. In spite of all the estrogen and implants, every cell in her body has a y chromasome. Makes you think....


----------

